# More "Calibrator" Advice



## Amberlith (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm having some difficulty developing useable icc profiles for my Wacom Cintique 21UX. The NEC and BenQ LCD monitors profile easily using X-Rite's "ColorMunki" but not the Cintique ( also an LCD ). At the last NAPP convention, I watched as Colordata profiled a 21UX with a Spyder 3 and it SEEMED to work fine. However, since I've had to return the "ColorMunki", I'm working harder now at getting to the bottom of this rascally [sic] color management business. Any advice from knowlegeable people would be massively appreciated.[glow=red,2,3''][/glow]


----------

